# Love my A 55



## bunny99123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Up graded from an A35. Sony is the only DSLR camera I have ever owned, and I love the quality of the pictures and functions. I compared the specs and each camera brand was lacking in some area. Why do so many individuals but them down?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 29, 2012)

Sony does not have the experience as a Photographic Camera manufacturer as other companies ... so they do not have much history as a proven product. They need to concentrate more on the photo imaging dept. if they want compete with Canon/Nikon.

As many other threads have shown, the Sony product experience sometimes is not good.

Hopefully their restructuring (and connection with Olympus) will help in the future.


----------



## trojancast (Apr 29, 2012)

My personal experience with Sony has been flawless.  I started with the A100, moved through the A300, A900 (an amazing FF camera), and am now using the A77.  Since Sony's sensors are used in all Nikon SLRs and Sony uses Zeiss lenses, I hardly think the argument that Sony has less experience holds water.  Nikon trusts them, why not us.

Sony has suffered as a result of devastating floods, something beyond their control,  Fuji is suffering similar problems due to the earthquake in Japan.  These companies will pull through these disasters and will end up stronger for it.  Go out and enjoy your A55 and forget these naysayers.  I know you will be truly happy with the results.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 29, 2012)

The camera system is more than just a sensor.
Sony's experience as an interchangeable lens DSLR company has not matured, and is not as focused (as other companies).

I, as a Sony user, wish that they would increase their lens and accessory line up (and I don't mean just G/Zeiss) ... they should take note of the Minolta Maxxum lenses that are still so sought after.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 29, 2012)

The A55 is good, but if you want to use it with studio lighting it is a pain in the ass, i set up a studio night at our club and had to lend one of my cameras to a member with an A55 because we could not see the model throught the viewfinder, when i got home and looked on the net and the work round would put me off buying one


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 30, 2012)

I sometimes have the same problem. I use a visor, because it cast a shade. I mostly experience this in bright day light. Thanks guys. I am always learning


----------



## Kolia (May 7, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> The A55 is good, but if you want to use it with studio lighting it is a pain in the ass, i set up a studio night at our club and had to lend one of my cameras to a member with an A55 because we could not see the model throught the viewfinder, when i got home and looked on the net and the work round would put me off buying one




Turning off the preview mode will make the EVF brighter than a OVF in low light. 

I like my A65 very much. There are plenty of lenses available.


----------



## hockeybum (May 12, 2012)

I got my first Sony when i was 13, the a290. And I loved it. Now i'm 15 and i have the a55 which i also love but i was very disappointed by the electronic veiwfinder.  I am currently on my way to buying my next Sony (the a77) and i do not see myself buying anything else but Sony in the foreseeable future.


----------

